# SERMONS available now at Sermon Audio



## pastorway (Oct 14, 2005)

[align=center]Sermons from 
*TIME in the Word Ministries* 
(*T*ogether for *I*nspiration, *M*otivation, and *E*ncouragement)
A Ministry of Maranatha Community Church
NOW AVAILABLE ON SERMON AUDIO
http://www.sermonaudio.com/timeintheword[/align]



[Edited on 10-16-05 by pastorway]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 14, 2005)

awsome I was just thinking you should do this!!!!

blade


----------



## pastorway (Oct 16, 2005)

16 sermons now available including:

Family Worship (in 2 parts)
The Immensity and Involvement of God
Making Your Calling and Election Sure
Purpose Driven Programs or Preaching: How Does Christ Grow His Church?
Sovereignty, Storms, Salvation, and Sacrifice - _A Biblical Perspective and Response to Hurricane Katrina_
The Word of God - An Ordination Charge
The Sacrifice of Fools
I Believe, Help My Unbelief

Sermons on the Lord's Supper
Passover: An Everlasting Ordinance
Instructions for the Observance of Communion

Series: The Vision of Obadiah
The Doom of Edom
The Day of the Lord

Series: Repentance and Restoration in the Day of the Lord - Joel
The Proclamation of Ruin
The Plea for Repentance
The Promise of Restoration



[Edited on 12-28-05 by pastorway]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Oct 16, 2005)

I just finished listening to the first sermon last night, PastorWay. I've gotta tell you, you definitely have the gift for preaching.

For one thing, you say a LOT, so there's plenty of content.
Secondly, there was no fluff. It was all good important stuff. Not a wasted word, in my opinion.
Thirdly, you spoke with confidence and authority. You spoke as a man who KNEW the truth, not one who was tiptoeing through different opinions as he went along.
Fourthly, there is a passion and urgency to your sermon. It wasn't lifeless and simply a "talk." Your sermon was as from a man burdened with impacting your congregation; their was a necessary "weight" to the whole thing.

I'm sure there are more good points that I'm leaving out, but I just wanted to mention some of the stuff I was thinking about I as was listening last night.

I will be sure to listen to your others. You are an EXCELLENT preacher, PastorWay! Your congregation is extremely blessed to have such a man in their midst, but I'm sure they already know that.

I don't want to come across as a "sermon reviewer" because I think that's wrong, and that type of listening has the wrong aim; but I just wanted to list some points to say why I thought it was particularly good in comparison with other sermons I'm hearing these days.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 16, 2005)

Cool! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 17, 2005)

Great news indeed Phillip. After listening to the two you sent me on cds I have missed your precious exhortation and illumination of the Word. Thank you for making these available pastor.


----------



## pastorway (Oct 18, 2005)

7 new sermons online today

The series was preached in October of 2003 and is titled, "The Greatest Reform of All."

Here is a list of the messages:
Message 1 - The Protestant Reformation: Where is it Today?
Message 2 - Principles of Reformation - 2 Kings 22 (King Josiah)
Message 3 - Commecing Reform: A New Creation in Christ - 2 Cor 5:17; Eph 4:17-24
Message 4 - Commencing Reform: The Means of Grace - Ps 19:7; Rom 1:16; Isaiah 55:10-11
Message 5 - Continuing Reform: Sanctification - John 17:17
Message 6 - Continuing Reform: Perseverance - Matthew 24:13
Message 7 - Completing Reform: The Redemption of the Purchased Possession


Your and His,
Phillip

[Edited on 12-28-05 by pastorway]


----------



## pastorway (Oct 20, 2005)

Loaded a series from Hebrews 12:1-17 titled 
*Discipline and Discouragement*. 

1 - Learning to Walk with God (Daniel) 
2 - The Remedy for Sin - Heb 12:1-11 
3 - The Requirement of Strength - Heb 12:12-13 
4 - The Peaceable Fruit of Righteousness - Heb 12:14 
5 - Defeating Bitterness - Heb 12:15-17 
6 - Conclusion - Discpline, Mercy, and Instruction - Psalm 32 

Also check out there first in my series on 
*God's Design for the Family*: 

1 - The Source of Family Conflict - Gen 3:1-19 
2 - The Solution for Family Conflict - Eph 5:18-21 
3 - Strategies for Success - Rom 6:12-13 
4 - Successful Spirit-Filled Living - Gal 5:16-26 
5 - The Assault on Marriage - James 4:1-6; 1 John 2:15-17 
6 - Divorce and Remarriage - Matt 19:1-10; 1 Cor 7:10-16 

_(Messages 7 - 14 examine God's Purposes for Marriage)_ 

7 - Lifetime Partnership - Genesis 1:26-27; 2:15-25 
8 - Lineage through Parenting - God's Purpose for Children - Psalm 127 
9 - Lineage through Parenting - God's Plan for Parenting - Prov 22:6 
10 - Lineage through Parenting - God's Providential Exception: The Barren Womb - Psalm 113:9 
11 - Living a Parable - A Picture of Christ as Redeemer - Eph 5:23-25, 32 
12 - Living a Parable - A Picture of Christ as Sanctifier - Eph 5:26-27 
13 - Living a Parable - A Picture of Christ as Shepherd - Eph 5:29 
14 - Living a Parable - A Picture of the Body of Christ - Eph 5:30, 32

[Edited on 12-28-05 by pastorway]


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## satz (Oct 22, 2005)

Thank you for these. I just listened to the sermon on 'The Sacrifice of Fools'.

Very challenging and something i will have to pay heed to this sunday and onwards.


----------



## pastorway (Oct 25, 2005)

New sermons uploaded: 

*A Study of Ministry in 2 Corinthians *

1 - Ministers of a New Covenant - 2 Cor 3:1-6 
2 - The Glory of the New Covenant - 2 Cor 3:7-11 
3 - The Light of the Gospel - 2 Cor 4:1-6 
4 - The Excellence of God's Power - 2 Cor 4:7-15 
5 - Daily Renewal in Truth - 2 Cor 4:16-18 
6 - The Grace of Giving - 2 Cor 8:1-7 
7 - Completion - 2 Cor 8:8-15 
8 - Proof of Love - 2 Cor 8:16-24

[Edited on 12-28-05 by pastorway]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm still listening, PastorWay. I just finished your Reformation Day sermon. Excellent!


----------



## govols (Oct 25, 2005)

PastorWay,

Is there any way to download them to a machine, per se? Or do you have to listen online?

I listen to sermons, etc. whilst working out, other wise if I try to listen whilst driving I could get 100 miles off course. :bigsmile:


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> PastorWay,
> 
> Is there any way to download them to a machine, per se? Or do you have to listen online?
> ...



You can. When you get to any sermon on SermonAudio, there are two choices: listen or download.


----------



## govols (Oct 25, 2005)

I got snake bit I think.

Muchos gracias, senor Greco.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> I got snake bit I think.
> 
> Muchos gracias, senor Greco.



No problemo!


----------



## pastorway (Oct 25, 2005)

The latest additions are also available for podcasting - linked at my blog under the heading "Sermons Online".

Thanks for the tech support Fred!

(and by the way, if you have not already done so be sure to check out Fred's sermons here: http://www.tulipfaith.com/audio/index.html#sermons )

Phillip 

[Edited on 10-25-05 by pastorway]


----------



## pastorway (Oct 26, 2005)

In Texas we go to vote for a marriage amendment to the State Constitution on November 8. That reminded me of a message I preached last year from Matthew 19. I posted it online tonight.

You can listen or download it here: Jesus Defines and Defends Marriage

Phillip


----------



## Gregg (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you for the sermons pastor, I started listening to them and look forward to listening to more of them. They are very helpful and edifying to me.


----------



## Kstone1999 (Nov 2, 2005)

I listened to the family worship messages a couple of days ago. I have to tell you it was awsome. I admire your transparency and what a challenging and encouraging message. I look forward to listening to more of your sermons.


----------



## pastorway (Dec 15, 2005)

New messages uploaded: 

*A Lesson in Obedience*

1. Realms of Authority - Rom 13:1-2 
2. The Testimony of an Obedient Church - Rom 16:17-20 
3. Obedience and Faith - Heb 11:1-14 
4. The Outworking of Obedience: Love - Selected Scriptures 
5. Understanding Christian Hospitality - 2 John 

and added new sermons to the series on
*God's Design for the Family*

15. Jesus Defines and Defends Marriage - Matt 19:3-8
16. The Wife's Role in the Home: Submission - Eph 5:22-24
17. The Wife's Role in the Home: Incorruptible Beauty - 1 Peter 3:1-6
18. The Wife's Role at Church: Covered - 1 Cor 11:1-16
19. The Wife's Role at Church: Serving - 1 Tim 2:9-10; 1 Cor 14: 34-35
20. The Wife's Role at Church: Teaching - Titus 2:3-5
21. The Portrait of a Godly Wife - Proverbs 31:10-31

[Edited on 12-15-05 by pastorway]


----------



## pastorway (Dec 20, 2005)

New Sermon uploaded, very relevant to the consumerism and commercialism found this time of year.

Beware of Covetousness - Luke 12:13-21

Phillip


----------



## pastorway (Dec 28, 2005)

Two messages added from 1 Peter 4 & 5:

Arm Yourselves - 1 Peter 4:1-11
Be Steadfast in the Faith - 1 Peter 5:5-14




[Edited on 12-28-05 by pastorway]


----------



## pastorway (Jan 8, 2006)

This was for Maranatha, but also for any of you who may be interested!

As we have entered this new year, making resolutions and preparing to move forward in the work that God has for us, we need to have a clear vision of where we are headed and how we will get there! To that end, I began preaching a series of three messages from the Book of Haggai this morning and wanted you to have access to this message. 

The series is titled "The Curse of Me-Centered Religion" and the first message in the series is titled "A Word of Rebuke." Our text this morning was Haggai 1:1-15. We also examined briefly 1 Cor 3:1-17 and Rev 3:14-21 as we addressed the dangers and obstacles that stand in our way as we prepare to remain steadfast in this new year, seeking to "Go, Bring, and Build." That phrase, taken from Haggai 1:8 will be the theme of our focus for growth and discipleship this year.

Every member of the church needs to hear this message, with a heart prepared to obey the Word of God as we establish our course for the coming months. To obtain a copy of the introduction, an outline, or transcript, please email me.

You can download or listen to the message on our Sermon Audio site at :
A Word of Rebuke

Please feel free to let me know if you have any questions or comments about the message, or about our vision for 2006 as it unfolds over the coming weeks.

Phillip

[Edited on 1-8-06 by pastorway]


----------



## pastorway (Jan 15, 2006)

This morning's message is now online:

A Word of Encouragement - Haggai 2:1-9

Phillip


----------



## pastorway (Jan 22, 2006)

*Go to church vs. BE the church*

This week as I was preparing the message I was to preach today - a text that I had determined to preach at least 6 weeks ago as I prayed about the challenge and vision our church needed for the New Year - I was struck by how people in so many churches, ours included, will come for worship (GO to church) but then not do anything toward other believers throughout the week (BE the church) - no service, no encouragement, no ministry. Fellowship and service seems to only take place within the BUILDING where the church meets. They only see each other one or two days a week and that only for the span of the worship services. They GO to church but refuse to BE the church.

And so many who live like this then complain when their church does not grow!

I have been convicted in this series I am preaching from Haggai, about how the people built their own houses and left the Temple in ruins. The rebuke was strong (A Word of Rebuke - Haggai 1:1-15), the response quick and thorough (A Word of EncouragementHaggai 2:1-9), but now this third message is amazing to me! 

In preparing and working through the text, in the third and fourth messages found in Haggai 2:10-23, we find A Word of Promise. But with the promise comes this indictment - *the people thought it was enough to come worship God and offer sacrifices all the while they were failing to build the Temple*. God rejected their worship and cursed them because they tried to continue on in worship without meeting His requirements for holiness - rebuilding the Temple. 

In the application of this text I have established that we, the church, are the Temple of the Holy Spirit, and that we cannot work to build up self to the neglect of the Body. It has been a powerful follow up to the messages on fellowship I preached for 4 months in 2005. But look at this: when people show up for worship, when they GO to church (as consumers, and spectators, centered on what they can get from the experience) and think they have satisified God but then FAIL TO BUILD THE CHURCH UP, God declares they are unholy and their worship is completely unacceptable. 

The promise of course is that if the people will obey, then He will bless them. But what a point. The church is being disciplined because while people GO to church they fail to BE the church - they are in it for what they can get instead of what they are commanded to give - and as such it is unholiness - akin to offering sacrifices without the completion of the Temple! Their worship is an UNCLEAN thing. It is the worship of self, not to be mistaken for the worship of God!!

So we find this week, in concluding this series of messages, that it is not enough to GO to church - we must BE the church. Otherwise we will not grow or mature in the faith and God will not be pleased!!

You can listen to this message or download it here: A Word of Promise. I recommend that you listen to all 3 in order to see the message as it unfolds throughout the prophecy of Haggai delivered to the people of God to encourage them in holiness, right worship, and humble service to God and each other.

~pastorway


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2006)

Pastor Way!


----------



## pastorway (Jan 29, 2006)

Building the Body

The conclusion to our series on "The Curse of Me-Centered Religion", from Ephesians 4:11-16.

"If the church is not growing, ask yourself, 'Am I building?'"

Phillip


----------



## pastorway (Feb 5, 2006)

I started a new sermon series this morning after finishing the 4 messages from Haggai and Ephesians that dealt with setting our vision for the new year. Now we are a month into that year. How will we implement this vision? How will we reach our goals?

The vision from Haggai is based on the command to *Go, Bring, and Build*. As we have applied it, we are the temple of the Holy Spirit, we are the Body of Christ, and we have been commanded and are expected to be building that Body up. We are to Go make disciples, Bring ourselves to the altar as a living sacrifice, and Build the church.

In fact we learned just last week that pastors have been given in order to equip the church for the work of the ministry (service) for the edification (building up) of the Body of Christ. 

So now that we know what we are expected to do in building, what about the Go part of this mission? What does the Bible tell us that we are supposed to go do? Understanding these things shows us what God expects of us and has empowered us to accomplish for His glory.

We are told in the Scripture to go make disciples (Matt 28:19), to go invite people everywhere to come to Christ (Matt 22:9), to go preach the gospel of the Kingdom (Matt 10:7), and to go on to maturity in our spiritual lives (Heb 6:1). These are all active - GO and DO. Go make disciples, go invite, go preach, go on to maturity. And go labor in the field (John 4:35).

And it is in this going into the field of the world that we see the elements of the series we will examine in the coming weeks. *This morning I introduced a series taken from an exposition through the Books of Jonah and Nahum*. We started though in John 4:27-38, looking at why we are motivated to go. This series, titled *Why Go?* will take us through those thing that motivate us to obey the commands to GO that we find in the Scriptures.

We go because the harvest is coming (judgment and the end of the age - Matt 13:39; Rev 14:15-16). We go because the days are evil and we must redeem the time, as short as it may be! (Eph 5:15-16). We go because we are told that if we sow bountifully we will reap bountifully, but also that if we do not go and we sow sparingly then we will reap sparingly (2 Cor 9:6). And we go trusting while we do that God will give the increase (1 Cor 3:7).

Are you building up your church? Are you edifying the Body of Christ? Are you fulfilling these commands and going? 

Why should we go into the fields? Listen here:

*Go Labor in the Field*

Phillip


----------

